

Etaoin shrdlu - caffeinewriter
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etaoin_shrdlu

======
gotopriapizmo
you can watch this documentary about the Linotype (
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2130114/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2130114/) )

